# روبوت ماثلاب تول بوكس...................علي عباس عراق ميكاترونيكس



## علي عباس جاسم (29 مارس 2008)

علي عباس عراق ميكاترونيكس


السلام عليكم 

اللنك ادناه يحتوي على ماثلاب روبوت تول بوكس وهذا شي من الصعب جدا الحصول عليه ارجو الاستفادة منه علما انه لايعمل الا على الماثلاب 6.5 لان الدوال الخاصة غير معرفه الا بنظام ال6.5

علما بعد فتح الضغط يجب وضعه في مكان معيين بالحاسبة واستدلال الماثلاب له للباث الذي مخزن فيه ويكون بواسطة فتح الماثلاب
اوبن فايل .......... ست باث .................... براوس واستدعاء مكان الملف ......سيف از 

ومن ثم نستطيع العمل بيه 
http://www.2shared.com/file/3058727/be496381/robot_toolbox.html?:3::3:

وهذا هو المنوال التعليمي للاستخدااااااااااااام

http://www.2shared.com/file/3058740/767751a4/robot.html?:3::3:



شكراااااااااااااااا:78::78::78::78::78:


----------



## المهندس التقني (6 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
وجاري التحميل


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (6 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا... موضوع مميز


----------



## حازم طاهر (11 أبريل 2008)

نشكرك شكرا جزيلا

حازم


----------



## م المصري (14 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك جدا اخي الفاضل علي تميزك الواضح


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (16 أبريل 2008)

اني بالخدمة ............... وكلكم اخوانه انشالله ................ وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------

